# 1 mile of Lake Huron waterfront near Tawas City to become a public park



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Hopefully ,Alabaster Township will get funding from the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund to purchase the property from Huron Pines.

The nonprofit northern Michigan conservation group Huron Pines purchased the wooded, 145-acre parcel of property along U.S. 23 from the U.S. Gypsum Co. for $2.5 million in a project dubbed the “Lake Huron Coastal Preserve.”

https://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw-...aterfront-slated-to-become-a-public-park.html


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a good price and a great thing for the State.


----------

